# My eclipse 3g (**PICS**)



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had aquariums for at least 8 years now but all of them have been plastic planted. This is my first step into planted tanks. This tank has been running for about a month now but I just got most of my plants.

My current tank is an eclipse 3g with the stock hood as well as a 10w light added giving me 16 watts. The majority of the inside of the hood has been covered with a chrome tape i found. I have also added a small computer fan under the hood to help with cooling.

Tank: Eclipse 3g

Light: Stock 6w light plus a 10w CF

Filter: Stock built in filter

Substrate: 1" of sand topped off with 1" of black gravel- I shoved fertilizer tabs in between the two.

Plants: Not too sure what all of them are- Java Fern, Cryptocoryne spiralis (?), Argentina Sword (?), and one plant that I have no idea but i think it's some kind of sword. I have Marselia minuta on the way as a foreground plant

Fish: 2 Rummy Nose Tetras and 2 Otos

I am dosing Excel every other day.

Let me know what you guys think. I'm open to suggestions.

Also, my current parameters are:

Nitrate: 0ppm
Nitrite: .5ppm
GH: 75ppm
KH: ~200ppm
PH: 7.8-8.0

Any suggestions on how to lower my KH and PH a bit?

FTS








Angle








Holes for the computer fan








Retro'd socket with 10w light. The socket has been upgraded to an outdoor/rubber coated socket.








Fan








DIY stuff


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job on the light. It looks good.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks tex gal! any suggestions on the hardscape before my Marselia gets here?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

How did you hook up the fan?


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to goodwill and found a 3.7v DC adapter (i tried a 9v too but it made the fan wayyy to loud) and cut the plug off of it. Then i spliced the wires together matching them up with the computer fan's wires. I covered them good in electrical tape and mounted the fan inside my hood with an epoxy based putty (called quiksteel). Since the fan pulls hot air out, I had to make holes behind it to give the air somewhere to go.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

the crypt spiralis will get very tall if you want a complete water prof connection on the wires instead of tape you can go to wally world and get liquid electrical tape its made by 3m it works well i think your tank looks good i like simple plus the plants will grow in your lights are done excellent as well honestly i would let it grow out and see what happens


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the comments grim. ill have to look for that tape next time im at walmart. thats pretty much my plan is to let it grow out now. I should have some Marselia either tomorrow or thursday so that should really bring the tank together. I'm just gunna let it grow and see if i need to add any midground plants. Would Downoi grow under my set up?


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

Update: 12/3/08

I received my Marselia m. today from a member here. He gave me a lot of the plant; so much that I could only use about a 1/3 of it! Thanks Ghazanfar!

I just got done planting (which was a pain) so mind the cloudy water. Ill take more pictures tonight or tomorrow when it clears up a good bit.

Time to let it grow out a bit. I'll keep updating every few days. Let me know what you think!


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

Update: 12/7/08

Well I know not too many people are following this tank but for the few that are I want to keep updating it. It's been 5 days since I planted the Marselia and I'm noticing some new growth already. A few leaves turned yellow and are probably going to die off but thats expected.

I can't seem to get the front of my tank clean/clear and every time I try to, I scratch it because it's acrylic. Over my xmas break I plan on buying a 5.5g AGA. I'm going to basically start over and do it right. I'm going to get eco complete substrate, the tom rapids mini canister, and i'll build my own hood with about 20-25w under it. Until then i'll keep this tank updated. Any suggestions are welcome.

FTS


New Growth


New Growth


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Good job on all that planting! What a job! Do you think another somewhat rounded leaf might look good in your tank, perhaps in the background? It would play off the marsilea. You could use a repens or a mid-ground lobeilia cardinalis or anubias. Just wondering....


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions tex gal! I think your right about adding a rounded leaf plant. I looked up the l. cardinalis and i'm definitely interested in it. I'd like to get rid of the crypts on the right side eventually and put a background plant in the back corner with a midground plant in front of it...maybe the lobeilia is the one?


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

update: 12/10/08

it's been one week since i planted the marselia and im already noticing some good growth. everything else is growing pretty steadily too, especially the crypts. not much else has changed.

the glare on the front of this tank is just killing me. that and i keep scratching it by accident. this is why i'm about 90% i'll be getting a 5.5g aga in about a week this tank just isn't quite how i want it so a fresh start will be nice.

anyways it's picture time:

some new growth


more growth


FTS


----------

